# Heading into the back of beyond



## Schroedc (Jun 11, 2016)

Passing through Duluth on our way to Ely. This'll be my last communique before vanishing into the wilderness. Fate willing I'll see you all in a week with lots of fish pictures.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 5 | +Karma 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 11, 2016)

Fish hard....stay safe...


----------



## Kevin (Jun 11, 2016)

Watch out for the Minnesota gators. This puppy was photographed over 4 years ago he's a man eater by now!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Tony (Jun 11, 2016)

Enjoy your time fishing Colin! Tony


----------



## Schroedc (Jun 17, 2016)

Made it back out to civilization, we'll camp one night here and drive the seven hours home in the morning. Took a couple hundred photos so I'm sure I can post a few of the fish and the scenery on Sunday.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Kevin (Jun 17, 2016)

Glad to see y'all were able to avoid those gators!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jul 26, 2016)




----------



## rocky1 (Jul 26, 2016)

No there isn't any thong bikini pictures Giligan, you were supposed to send them... Most women in Colin's part of the world wear a T-Shirt over their two piece, unless laying out tanning in the backyard, hid between the garage, the hedge, and the car parked back there to hide behind. Jumping every time their is any minor change in the RPMs of a passing car, or a door closing 2 blocks down the street, or a neighbor's dog barks, or anything. If by any chance, a guy, or camera, happen on the premises, they jump up, cover themselves, although everything is already covered, blush, make excuses, and put their T-Shirts on. If it's not long enough to cover their Scandahoovian backsides, they'll dig out their shorts too. Don't ask me how I know these things!!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jul 26, 2016)

rocky1 said:


> No there isn't any thong bikini pictures Giligan, you were supposed to send them... Most women in Colin's part of the world wear a T-Shirt over their two piece, unless laying out tanning in the backyard, hid between the garage, the hedge, and the car parked back there to hide behind. Jumping every time their is any minor change in the RPMs of a passing cars, or a door closing 2 blocks down the street, or a neighbor's dog barks, or anything. If by any chance, a guy, or camera, happen on the premises, they jump up, cover themselves, although everything is already covered, blush, make excuses, and put their T-Shirts on. If it's not long enough to cover their Scandahoovian backsides, they'll dig out their shorts too. Don't ask me how I know these things!!


Wow... with the details in your projected thoughts regarding how women act around Colin, one could only sumize these experiences are very real and very personal.
With now understanding the depth to your need of seeing female skin I will refrain from posting anymore pictures on this site. They obviously encourage illegal behavior that I want no part of.

Rocky, no means no! Perhaps you should go check out @Tony handle thread, that may be just the ticket you need to curb your self-interest. If women in your area are listening for the change of rpm's, that's just wrong...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## rocky1 (Jul 26, 2016)

Naaahhh... I divorced that one, 16 years ago!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Schroedc (Jul 26, 2016)

Sorry about not getting any pictures up, Here's a few of the 200 photos I took on the trip

Reactions: Way Cool 6


----------



## Tony (Jul 27, 2016)

That last one is a great shot, looks like a postcard! Tony

Reactions: Agree 2


----------

